# 12mg juice, how can I get a better TH?



## cfm78910 (5/2/15)

Hi Guys

When I stopped smoking 5 months ago I started with 18mg juice but moved to 15mg about a month ago when 18mg became a bit strong. I bought 12mg and 18mg and mixed the two 50/50 to make 15mg. Problem is my 2 favorite juices, Tark's Select Reserve Old Gold and Rocket Sheep Enterprise are unobtainable in 18mg. Nic-wise I think I can manage the drop to 12mg but I don't get enough TH on the straight 12mg juice. So the question is: how can I get abetter TH on 12mg juice? I mouth-to-lung so and don't want to drip. I use a Provari 3 and iStick both with Nautilus Mini tanks.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

@Silver - I promise I'll load an avatar this weekend, have been hectic.


----------



## Derick (5/2/15)

Couple of ways
1. Go with a higher PG ratio juice, PG can increase throat hit for some people
2. Add Menthol, some people report that menthol gives them a nice TH
3. Flavours - there are some flavours (fruits for example) that give a nice TH too

Thing is, with all of these it can work, or not - it really differs from person to person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910 (5/2/15)

@


Derick said:


> Couple of ways
> 1. Go with a higher PG ratio juice, PG can increase throat hit for some people
> 2. Add Menthol, some people report that menthol gives them a nice TH
> 3. Flavours - there are some flavours (fruits for example) that give a nice TH too
> ...


@Derick - these two juices are 50/50 so I change that. However, if I can find another tobacco juice I like from a local vendor is it po


Derick said:


> Couple of ways
> 1. Go with a higher PG ratio juice, PG can increase throat hit for some people
> 2. Add Menthol, some people report that menthol gives them a nice TH
> 3. Flavours - there are some flavours (fruits for example) that give a nice TH too
> ...



@Derick - these two juices are 50/50 so I can't change the PG/VG ratio. However, if I can find an RY4juice I like from a local vendor can I ask them to mix it 70/30? Or better still, mix it as 15mg? Not so familiar with the juice scene.

I don't like menthol or fruit flavours, I prefer tobacco. Boring, I know, but that is all that works for me.


----------



## Derick (5/2/15)

> @Derick - these two juices are 50/50 so I can't change the PG/VG ratio. However, if I can find an RY4juice I like from a local vendor can I ask them to mix it 70/30? Or better still, mix it as 15mg? Not so familiar with the juice scene.
> 
> I don't like menthol or fruit flavours, I prefer tobacco. Boring, I know, but that is all that works for me.



Nothing wrong with tobacco  - Plenty of vapers in here that prefer tobacco - you should look into the NETs (Naturally Extracted Tobacco)

As to the vendor mixing a custom mix for you, some vendors will do it for you, best bet is to ask  Or you can get into DIY, and mix it yourself for cheaper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (5/2/15)

@Silver can also perhaps help, he is a self proclaimed 'Throat Hit Seeker'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam (5/2/15)

^^ What he said ^^
Tobacco juices are the most popular anyway, so nothing wrong with that! I also find that if you mouth to lung, the th improves a bit. Another option would be to up your wattage (or voltage on the provari) to the point where you get a slight burnt taste, and dial it back just a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (5/2/15)

I may have missed it, but what device are you using? 

edit: ok I see you using a nautilus mini, get an RDA or a device with a 0.5ohm coil. You'll see a big change in TH.


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/2/15)

A few drops of pure grain alcohol can be used but sparingly, or a few drops of deionized water. I haven't tested these as I don't do alcohol. Read it on quite a few mixing sites and forums. Can't hurt to try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/2/15)

Ah, I have the same problem with Tarks Matador (my no 1 tobacco), which has not even been available in 12 mg lately. The 12 mg I have bought, I have upped the nic to 16 by adding 1.5 ml of 100 mg PG nic (or about 2 ml to go to 18 mg). I found that with most other types of juices I can get away with 12 mg, but not with tobaccos. And nic is really the only thing that gives you that extra satisfaction with tobaccos.
I can post you some 100 mg nic if you want, just PM me your names, postal address and cell number.
Have now resorted to importing my Matador from France.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (5/2/15)

Try the alcohol. Menthol, you can't add enough to give TH without changing the flavour too much. 
i know what you mean though. If i suck it straight in, it burns my throat too much, not the same as cigarettes. i think Liqua tobacco flavours might help, they're 70/30 PG/VG. If you don't want to get into drippers, you could try the Kanger Subtank or the Aspire Atlantis.
Let's see what Silver says. To me there's just no solution to it. Tobacco has a bite - and a burn, vaping just does the burn. Like Derick said, individual perceptions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/2/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> When I stopped smoking 5 months ago I started with 18mg juice but moved to 15mg about a month ago when 18mg became a bit strong. I bought 12mg and 18mg and mixed the two 50/50 to make 15mg. Problem is my 2 favorite juices, Tark's Select Reserve Old Gold and Rocket Sheep Enterprise are unobtainable in 18mg. Nic-wise I think I can manage the drop to 12mg but I don't get enough TH on the straight 12mg juice. So the question is: how can I get abetter TH on 12mg juice? I mouth-to-lung so and don't want to drip. I use a Provari 3 and iStick both with Nautilus Mini tanks.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the question
And thanks @Derick for the mention  lol

@cfm78910 - I have really not been able to get a decent throat hit from a 12mg juice. Most of my vaping is done mouth to lung on the REO/RM2 at either 15 Watts or thereabouts for the fruitier vapes and about 30 Watts for the tobaccoes and richer complex juices. Old Gold and Enterprise would be the latter for me.

I also have the Nautilus Mini - and I vape it on the SVD at about 12 to 14 Watts. On the same juice, there is absolutely no comparison in throat hit between that and the Reo/RM2 at 15 Watts. The Reo/RM2 delivers much more throat hit. 

So, I think the only way for you to get more throat hit on the 12mg juices will be to change your atty and potentially also the power.

Not sure what you have in mind - but if you get the right atty and you set it up correctly, I think you will be smiling

PS - I think all the vendors that only stock premium juices in very low nic levels are obviously aiming those juices at peeps who vape at much higher power and mainly do lung hits.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cfm78910 (5/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the question
> And thanks @Derick for the mention  lol
> 
> @cfm78910 - I have really not been able to get a decent throat hit from a 12mg juice. Most of my vaping is done mouth to lung on the REO/RM2 at either 15 Watts or thereabouts for the fruitier vapes and about 30 Watts for the tobaccoes and richer complex juices. Old Gold and Enterprise would be the latter for me.
> ...


@Silver - looks like I'm going to have to get a Reo then! Anything over 15w on my Mini I get a burned taste. It would be really fantastic if I could use 12mg on the right device and get a decent TH. It may sound crazy to s8me but if I can't get a decent TH I crave stinkies somethong fierce!


----------



## cfm78910 (5/2/15)

cfm78910 said:


> @Silver - looks like I'm going to have to get a Reo then! Anything over 15w on my Mini I get a burned taste. It would be really fantastic if I could use 12mg on the right device and get a decent TH. It may sound crazy to s8me but if I can't get a decent TH I crave stinkies somethong fierce!


Sorry about the spelling errors, this tablet is pissing me off big time.


----------



## Derick (5/2/15)

cfm78910 said:


> @Silver - looks like I'm going to have to get a Reo then! Anything over 15w on my Mini I get a burned taste. It would be really fantastic if I could use 12mg on the right device and get a decent TH. It may sound crazy to s8me but if I can't get a decent TH I crave stinkies somethong fierce!


I started off on 18mg and when I craved a stinky I would take a few hits from a special 24mg tank, get my buzz and go back to my 18mg again 

These days I'm on 6mg


----------



## cfm78910 (5/2/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, I have the same problem with Tarks Matador (my no 1 tobacco), which has not even been available in 12 mg lately. The 12 mg I have bought, I have upped the nic to 16 by adding 1.5 ml of 100 mg PG nic (or about 2 ml to go to 18 mg). I found that with most other types of juices I can get away with 12 mg, but not with tobaccos. And nic is really the only thing that gives you that extra satisfaction with tobaccos.
> I can post you some 100 mg nic if you want, just PM me your names, postal address and cell number.
> Have now resorted to importing my Matador from France.


@Andre - how do I send you a PM? Sorry, I am technologically disadvantaged.


----------



## Silver (5/2/15)

cfm78910 said:


> @Silver - looks like I'm going to have to get a Reo then! Anything over 15w on my Mini I get a burned taste. It would be really fantastic if I could use 12mg on the right device and get a decent TH. It may sound crazy to s8me but if I can't get a decent TH I crave stinkies somethong fierce!



I am not saying that the Reo/RM2 is the be all end all for throat hit
Just that it works very well for me
No doubt another well setup rebuildable will also give a good throat hit but i think its the power and the nic level that does it.


----------



## Alex (5/2/15)

Yes, many of the new tanks etc at the higher wattages will increase TH.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

Bit of a TH seeker myself and as mentioned here you will need a mouth to lung atty (preferably RBA so you can build coils to experiment with in search of your perfect setup) - coil placement and device have a very noticeable effect on throat hit. I would also advise a regulated mod (30W+) instead of mechanical - again it allows you the freedom to experiment. 

Next would be juice, and here it comes down to flavours for the most part (given a lower nic level of course). The way you take a vape also has an effect - with mouth to lung definitely giving way more "punch" than direct lung hits. Even with all of this the cigarette-like TH is very elusive - except when you find a juice that brings it  I have a few really consistent TH juices that I fall back on when I really need it (they are also some of my favourite ADVs, probably for this reason).

My favourite atty for TH is the Taifun GT (hoping the new GT2 has similar performance). Easy to build, and it just thumps the crap out of me with most juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/2/15)

cfm78910 said:


> @Andre - how do I send you a PM? Sorry, I am technologically disadvantaged.


Click on inbox top right and then on 'start a conversation'.


----------



## SunRam (5/2/15)

As @Freedom mentioned, a rebuildable like the taifun/kayfun or any other rda/rta for that matter will produce a vastly improved th if you build the coils further away from the airholes. The larger the gap between coil and airhole, the greater the th. Looks like you gonna need some new gear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

